# Calling all smooth coated poos



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Hi just wondered if any other smooth coated poos are shedding a lot at the moment? Also what sort of brush you use to get rid of the unwanted hair? I'm thinking of getting a FURminator but they are pricey and wanted to know if anyone has experience. I've got a Zoom Groom which is great, guess I'm just after a miracle cure for hair loss!

Jo and Daisyxx


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

My fellow very smooth coat but only 4 months and not shedding yet.Will keep an eye on replies you get for future reference.
By the way,your dog is beautiful,looks a real lady.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, Lola is only 4 months old and is fairly smooth coated. Since day 1 she has shed her coat. I have found the best thing is just a bog standard metal dog comb - it always gathers the most hairs! Interested to see what other recommendations there are for when / if her coat becomes harder to manage.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I haven't got a smooth haired cockapoo, but the smooth coat favours the cocker spaniel in the mix therfore is more likely to shed than a wavy or curl coat type. As with any shedding dog, regular combing and brushing will help to remove the loose hairs .. 

Photos would be lovely of your smooth coat cockapoos


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

hi,this is my smooth coated poo with my curly, wavy, cocker who doesn't shed.
Don't know yet if the wee one will shed as he is only 4 months old.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This Lola who you all know.. My chocolate smoothie.. Lola sheds when brushed or bathed, haven't seen hairs on her bed or around the house or me!










Ps she found the blanket shelf on the living room side table last week.. She quite likes it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The furminator is not a good brush to use on a cockapoo...it is for dogs like a huskey kind of a coat, if you cockapoo is comletely flat, and like a lab or something then you can use it, but otherwise it is too harsh of a brush for a cockapoo.

Slicker brush would be the best.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mary181 said:


> hi,this is my smooth coated poo with my curly, wavy, cocker who doesn't shed.
> Don't know yet if the wee one will shed as he is only 4 months old.


Ahh they have swapped coats ... lovely photos xxx


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for all your answers, Daisy is very flat apart from a curly bib and slightly wavy ears. She's 11 months and still not needed to take her to the groomers, though I have trimmed the wispy bit on her legs and backside. I get hair on my non-carpeted floors and if you're wearing black you don't really want her close. My mother-in-law thoughts he was shedding more at the moment because of the heat.

Do you think at 11 months it might be still puppy coat and would a trip to the groomers help? I've never had a dog before so a little unsure, what's under-coat? Can I remove it with a slicker? What is a slicker?

Any advice gratefully received Jox

Ps here's a recent pic
http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-T...MAGE_13F57398-2817-4A31-A576-5B4ABB6837E0.JPG


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She is beautiful..


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

She is gorgeous.Slicker is a brush and undercoat is a downy coat that some dogs have beneath the surface of their top coat and it is prone to matting if you are not careful.


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Mary, your chocolate smoothy is gorgeous too, and has the longer nose like Daisy and those fab wavy ears.

Here's a picture of Daisy around the same age

http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-imQTC1EasBw/TwGHwX66fCI/AAAAAAAAGbI/1NykqJK3lA4/s512/IMG_1475.JPG


----------



## Dave840 (Jan 12, 2013)

mary181 said:


> My fellow very smooth coat but only 4 months and not shedding yet.Will keep an eye on replies you get for future reference.
> By the way,your dog is beautiful,looks a real lady.


Ii have a smooth coat cockapoo puppy. Three months old. Mary,, how are your poos doing? They shed? Any special diet,, grooming, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

We've got a smooth coated poo but he's an f1b and so three quarters cocker. his quarter poodle seems to run down his back! Anyway, he was born on 17 April and no shedding so far. He does get brushed daily which he loves. X


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Daisy is an F1b who is 3/4 poodle but almost completely straight! My friend referred to her as a "cockapoodlepoo"!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is 8 months now and still doesn't shed other than what comes out in the brush and in the bath. Her coat is getting wavier though.


----------

